
Facebook employees 'angry' after Apple blocks its internal iOS apps - CPLX
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-employees-angry-after-apple-blocks-its-internal-ios-apps-2019-1
======
meetuu
so facebook has been forced to eat what they dish out, on a regular basis, and
they protest it. very interesting times ahead of us methinks.

